# Anyone know what these error codes mean?



## littlej (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi, I have a Nissan xtrail 2.2 dci 2003. For the last 2 years it goes into limp home mode when stopping e.g. at a traffic lights. At the time, the local Nissan garage replaced the fuel filter, which did not help, and said they could not fix the problem, so we just lived with it. I read online this can be the High pressure fuel pump, suction value or other part.

Now its gone into limp home mode permanently. I did the secret accelerator pedal shuffle which blinks out the error codes on the dash, which yields:

1	2	7	4	
1	2	7	3	
13(slow)	10	10	10	
10(slow)	10	8	9	
1	2	7	1

i have treble checked these numbers are correct (I videoed the blinking). 13 is an odd one, as they are only supposed to be between 1 and 10(=0).

The question is, what does each of the codes mean? 

Does anyone know?

The local dealers are incompetent, and last time I went there they could not work their own PC to get the diagnostic codes - I had to tell them. On my first service with them, they overfilled the engine oil by 3cm, which blew an oil seal in the turbo which has leaked ever since that day. They replaced the fuel pipe with a petrol one, which meant I could not fill the car with diesel, and had to get towed. They are a liability, so need to get a non Nissan dealer to look at it, but they wont have access to the error code meanings, hence my desperation.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kind of late but thought I would try and help. I think you have misread the codes as the ones you are putting forth do not seem to exist.
Check out OBD-Codes.com and you can see a complete list of generic codes and what they are for as well as some Nissan specific ones. 
For your info we owe thanks to California emission laws that required all cars sold there to have a common interface so that they could go in for emission tests. An OBD II code reader will work on everything from a BMW to a Lamborghini. There is nothing unique to that found in our Nissans. Any mechanic should be able to help you, and if they cannot--run away.
I too have previously done the ignition key accelerator technique, but after doing so I went to Ebay and bought one the ELM bluetooth units $15-- works like a charm. Used it last week to find and clear a code on a friends BMW X5. He too thought only BMW dealer could access the code info lol. Its worth buying in my opinion as your way ahead money wise even if you only ever use it once. Besides it provides peace of mind knowing you can diagnose any fault that comes up. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Studying the OBD codes and guessing what might be closest to the numbers you brought up, my guess is your O2 sensor is either dead or going bad. Would make sense for a 2003. I am going to change the two on mine next spring as preventative maintenance. Supposed to change them at 160,000 km but my guess is like spark plugs their performance degrades over time. Just remembered that there was a recall for pre2005 X trails related to the O2 sensor. Might be worth having it checked at a dealer, or at least calling one up and seeing what they propose.


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Littlej - Get your self a copy of the ESM and check which engine you have. There are plenty of copies available on the web. It gives a full break down of the error codes. 

If you have a high speed broadband connection you could try one of the down load sites such as dfiles.eu 

If you have the DCi I expect it to be OBD II compliant if that is the engine you have. Your local dealer can tell you what spec your engine is if you are not sure. 

Pre 2004 X-Trails diesels were not a DCi in the UK, but I do not know about Canada and they can not be read by most modern readers due to them being Nissan Consult II. Standard OBD readers will NOT read these engines. 

The pre 2004 X-Trail has an OBD II type connector, usually next to the fuses on the lower part of the dash, you may need to get either Car Gauge Pro for Androids and ELM327 BlueTooth connector or you could use Nissan DataScan II with a VAG dumb USB cable for a laptop with Windows. These will only read your engine ECU but will give you fault codes and clear them. I have used both.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The diesels were never sold in Canada. Every car to the best of my knowledge has been OBD II compliant since 1996. I wonder where LittleJ is located, because I do not think there is a garage in Canada presently that couldn't read such a code. Blows my mind to think you could find such a place in the UK, let alone such an incompetent dealer.
Again I think he read the codes wrong. Its tricky to properly interpret the flashes.


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi Quadra 

Yes not sure where Littlej is. Can not comment on dealerships, generally have not a lot to do with them, but those I have used have been helpful. I just do not pay their hourly rate.

Nissan's Consult and Consult II caused a lot of problems for people till they made the vehicles compliant. Nissan did not use OBD, on diesels till 2004 world wide as far as I know. Petrol engines varied more, some used Consult till certainly 2000 in Europe. GM were way ahead starting to use their version of OBDII in 1994 !


----------

